# Can i draw your dog



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

am hoping to *Try* and draw/paint a new dog weekly.. If anyone would be kind enough to let me use there dog as a reference i would be grateful  I am not satisfied with my art so i am hoping practice will help me get better!
here are a few examples of my work


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Nug? this is one of my favorite pictures of him.



or this one


I love your drawings! Im a huge fan of pencil sketches.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd love it if you gave Lola a shot! I think your drawings are awesome.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If you'd like! I feel Elsa would be an easy-ish go? She's pretty uniform, but not a stark black like Smalls. And she's precious, so.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

You so can!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

you sure can after my post is done awaiting moderator approval... :doh:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The pic is poor quality but I like his position and conditioning it it,I also could do a art trade thing,I do know how to draw, if wanted as well.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oooo ooo! Mousedog!!!!!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I would love for you to draw my dog! Though I'm not currently able to post any pictures on this forum. Hopefully the issue is resolved before you're overloaded with dogs to draw. 

Your work is great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Linken might be a bit more difficult....but I would love, love, love a drawing of him. These are two of my favorite photos of him


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks I would love if you could try one for Arka










And this is Ra when he was younger









thanks


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I would love to see Snowball drawn/painted!


Murdoch 010 by open_destiny, on Flickr


On the floor 2 by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Since I am also an artist I could draw my own ... but I become too biased and make them look better than what they are! Lol! I would appreciate it if you could do a pencil one of Leah Lu for me.  Pretty Please! 


1205131029a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I know you can't draw everyones dog but feel free if you choose lol....


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd be honoured if you'd draw the KumaBear!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a Trent! Really love your art, by the way!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd love for you to draw any of my dogs.  I love your work. 

Jasper 




Or I have Piper




Or Damon:


----------



## mholmes000 (Oct 6, 2012)

How about a drawing of my man: "Tyson"


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

In case you don't have enough dogs (LOL!!!) ...


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Equinox, Trent is so stunning, I'm jealous.

Do you draw cats? If so, here's Jazzy


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! like i said i am going to _try_ to get one done a week!! Thanks a ton!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG!!! me, me, me  I would absolutely be honored if you drew Caleb or Jake or both


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

This is suppose to be Rescued's Nug


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great painting! I love your style


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

OH MY GOSH I love it! You captured his eyebrows and his ridiculously goofy lab expression perfectly


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I would love for you to draw Luke since you're such a great artist. Trouble is though, I'd have to e-mail it to you because I don't know how to put up a picture here. If that's okay with you.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

I love your drawings  I would be honored if you'd draw Koda or Rylee. All of their photos can be found here: http://www.dailypuppy.com/profile/

Hopefully there are enough decent reference photos.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Are you still doing this?


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd love if you drew my dude! I know you've got a ton of options already, but if you run out, here's the Lokester.


----------

